# Image resizer screwing up the forums for anyone else?



## DDDorian (May 27, 2007)

I'm running Firefox and roughly every second page I click on fails to load and instead shows me five or six lines of code relating to the image resizer that stops at seemingly random places. The pages load properly with a refresh but I just thought I'd post to see if it was happening to anyone else.


----------



## OzzyC (May 27, 2007)

It's happened to me a few times.


----------



## Alpo (May 27, 2007)

I use Firefox and everything is fine.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2007)

It's not the resizer, it's just your browser timing out, and the resizer CSS is the first bit of code that actually loads.


----------



## DDDorian (May 28, 2007)

Oh okay, thanks!


----------

